# James Squires Rum Rebellion Porter



## Gerard_M (20/7/06)

I have had a couple of these today & really enjoyed them. I guess there will be plenty of long winded reviews of this beer, so I will kick off with a quick & positive one to start. 

As a big Porter fan, I liked it! 5.5% with some vanilla & rum flavours very noticeable

Now go find a bottle shop that has some!

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Aaron (20/7/06)

I was lucky enough to taste the prototype and it was great. I hope the production version is just as good.


----------



## Kai (20/7/06)

Ditto that, the prototype was a pearler.


----------



## tdh (20/7/06)

Yep, unfortunately have to agree with these larrikins h34r: 

tdh


----------



## mike_hillyer (20/7/06)

Is it done with a top fermenting ale yeast?


----------



## Jase (20/7/06)

Is it available now???

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Doc (27/7/06)

Anyone found it in stock in Sydney yet ?

Doc


----------



## sluggerdog (27/7/06)

not sure where I found it now but a google search last week I found something saying it wasn't being released until mid august. I think the 16th is what I read.

Tried to find the site but cannot find it now.


----------



## Gerard_M (27/7/06)

Not sure about release dates & all that sort of stuff, but I do know that it is available in my fridge. Just finishing off the 2nd for the evening. As this is a blend with the normal Porter I can answer NO to the top cropping ale yeast query.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## homekegger1 (27/7/06)

As I mentioned Earlier in my Free Belgian Beers Post, the bottle shop on Bay Rd in Waverton will be stocking this as of tomorrow. Well that is what the owner told me this afternoon anyway... One can only hope he wasn't telling porky pies...

Cheers

Craig

p.s. Damn you Gerard, Damn you to hell....


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/7/06)

keep it real said:


> Is it done with a top fermenting ale yeast?





Jase said:


> Is it available now???





Doc said:


> Anyone found it in stock in Sydney yet ?



Will it make my bum look big? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Phrak (27/7/06)

homekegger1 said:


> Damn you Gerard, Damn you to hell....


 My thoughts exactly Craig!! ;-) :lol:


----------



## homekegger1 (27/7/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> keep it real said:
> 
> 
> > Is it done with a top fermenting ale yeast?
> ...



Warren, 

No it won't make your bum look big... However if you keep drinking them and slamming them macca burger then it will make your belly look big. Hence the beer belly..  

Cheers

HK


----------



## goatherder (28/7/06)

Gerard_M said:


> Not sure about release dates & all that sort of stuff, but I do know that it is available in my fridge. Just finishing off the 2nd for the evening. As this is a blend with the normal Porter I can answer NO to the top cropping ale yeast query.
> Cheers
> Gerard




Is this a reference to the JS porter being done with a lager yeast? I thought they changed to an ale yeast a couple of years back.


----------



## Tseay (28/7/06)

According to Malt Shovel it's not being released untill August 7. Anyone interested in late night meeting in Camperdown- bring your crowbar. The fence around the brewery didn't look that big.



homekegger1 said:


> As I mentioned Earlier in my Free Belgian Beers Post, the bottle shop on Bay Rd in Waverton will be stocking this as of tomorrow. Well that is what the owner told me this afternoon anyway... One can only hope he wasn't telling porky pies...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


----------



## sinkas (28/7/06)

Is this going to be stocked exclusively by Vintage Cellars to begin with, like the way the Hop Thief was distributed?


----------



## KoNG (28/7/06)

sounds good Gerard, cant wait to try it.  
would go well with a piccolo. :chug:


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/06)

Too right! :beerbang: 

You're a genuis young man. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Phrak (28/7/06)

KoNG said:


> would go well with a piccolo.


What's a baby flute got to do with drinking beer? :blink:


----------



## Doc (28/7/06)

Phrak said:


> KoNG said:
> 
> 
> > would go well with a piccolo.
> ...



I think he is referring to a cigar. And piccolo is the size of the cigar he is referring to.
mmmmm a cigar and Rum aged Porter 

Doc


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (28/7/06)

Phrak said:


> KoNG said:
> 
> 
> > would go well with a piccolo.
> ...




I can see KoNG now, having a sip of his Rum Porter, slowly placing his glass down and reaching for his piccolo. Then he thunders out a little piercing jig while doing some kind of folk dancing :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/06)

Samwise Gamgee said:


> Phrak said:
> 
> 
> > KoNG said:
> ...



He means a piccolo latte. Sort of similar to a macchiato but with a little more milk.

Coffee for the uninitiated. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (28/7/06)

:lol: :lol: 

Warren step up and receive your prize...!
sorry guys i wish i did mean a cigar, but i aints the smokin kind.
that said.... Samwise is still right, i do a little jig each morning as i pull my morning piccolo


----------



## mycle (28/7/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> He means a piccolo latte. Sort of similar to a macchiato but with a little more milk.
> 
> Coffee for the uninitiated. :lol:
> 
> Warren -



bah humbug! Milk? In coffee?

latte - French for 'shandy'

mycle.


----------



## Tseay (28/7/06)

KoNG said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Warren step up and receive your prize...!
> sorry guys i wish i did mean a cigar, but i aints the smokin kind.
> that said.... Samwise is still right, i do a little jig each morning as i pull my morning piccolo




Too much information


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/06)

KoNG said:


> Samwise is still right, i do a little jig each morning as i pull my



Luckily we're all in the know now. :lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Doc (1/8/06)

Thanks to an anonymous goodwill patron I'm giving the Rum Rebellion Porter a tasting.
Great initial rum aroma. The typical JS Porter colour. 
Up front is still the dominance of the porter, but that fades immediately to be replaced with a bit more than just a hint of rum right through to the back of the palette. Not over powering, not too much, but destinctive. 
Not a bad drop. Maybe not quite a session beer unless you aren't like me who did a few big sessions on rum in your late teens  

Doc


----------



## KoNG (1/8/06)

Cant wait to give this a try, even though i've had that crazy Rum session.. and hence cant stomach the stuff.
i'm hoping that i can find that goodwill patron. B)


----------



## big d (1/8/06)

Didnt see it on the west coast last week so im hoping it gets around the country so we can try it out.

Cheers
Big d


----------



## Tseay (1/8/06)

This Porter is taking on the hype of the first grouse of the season !

I can see it now- rumours of false sightings, deals done in dark alleys, WRX drivers with duff duff music offering the porter to desperate brewers. "concerned" social commentators bemoaning its influence on once fine upstanding family men. Self doubt - "why haven't I been offered any.

I wonder if Chuck is aware of what he's started.


----------



## KoNG (1/8/06)

Tseay said:


> This Porter is taking on the hype of the first grouse of the season !
> 
> I can see it now- rumours of false sightings, deals done in dark alleys, WRX drivers with duff duff music offering the porter to desperate brewers. "concerned" social commentators bemoaning its influence on once fine upstanding family men. Self doubt - "why haven't I been offered any.
> 
> I wonder if Chuck is aware of what he's started.



i blame Gerard..!!!!
has duff had a music genre named after him...? what a cool guy. :unsure:


----------



## coolum brewer (2/8/06)

Here's a bit of guff from L-N (definitely no affilliation):

_RUM REBELLION PORTER 
Our Winter Limited Release Brew
Yes, the rumours are true. A new winter brew has been keeping our brewers incredibly busy over the last few months - refining its delicate flavours and making sure it has aged just right. It's been hard coming up with a winter warmer that could meet the standard and reputation of our Australian Strong Ale. 

But we have and we are happy to announce a very special Porter brew that has been aged in rum barrels for some months now, and our hardworking brewers can proudly say that this is the first of its kind. 

Rum Rebellion Porter, a kissing cousin of stout, is the colour of porter and is not unlike the ruby-mahogany glow of dark rum. Left for some months to mature in rum casks, this higher gravity ale is decanted and blended to give it a considerable structure, flavour and head. During aging it takes on the earthy, vanilla undertone of oak, while rum echoes lengthen the palate to create a smooth, satisfying finish. 

ON TAP - POURING FROM 7th AUGUST 2006 
You will be able to find the Rum Rebellion Porter on tap exclusively at the following locations around Australia: 
Nicholson's Bar & Grill, Cnr Nicholson and Birnam Road, Canningvale WA 
Worldsend Hotel, 208 Hindley Street, Adelaide SA 
James Squire Brewhouse, the Portland Hotel, Cnr Little Collins and Russell St, Melbourne VIC 
James Squire Brewhouse, 16/439 Docklands Drive Waterfront City, Docklands VIC 
James Squire Brewhouse, 22 The Promenade, King Street Wharf, Sydney NSW 
Rum Rebellion Porter will also be available nationally in all good bottleshops._

Cheers
Peter


----------



## big d (2/8/06)

Now i find out it is on tap in W.A and im back in the N.T.By the time i get back to W.A it will be nearing summer and the limited release will be over. :angry:


----------



## macr (3/8/06)

big d said:


> Now i find out it is on tap in W.A and im back in the N.T.By the time i get back to W.A it will be nearing summer and the limited release will be over. :angry:


You wouldn't happen to know a good bottle shop in Darwin would you? I am up here for three weeks and wouldn't mind trying one.


----------



## Snow (3/8/06)

Dan Murphys in Middle Park, Brisbane is getting this beer in the next week. I gave them a call and reserved a case. Can't wait to tuck into it! They said there is VERY limited quantities available and that it will sell out very quickly.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## beer slayer (7/8/06)

Has the Rum Rebellion Porter made its way into Dan Murphys in Sydney yet?
Am keen to try it.

Cheers 
BS


----------



## goatherder (7/8/06)

macr said:


> You wouldn't happen to know a good bottle shop in Darwin would you? I am up here for three weeks and wouldn't mind trying one.



try vintage cellars in Cavenagh St - not a bad selection all round, it's probably your best (and perhaps only) bet.


----------



## homekegger1 (7/8/06)

I was lucky enough to have tried this Last Saturday.

Must say, the first mouthful surprised me. I was expecting rum, but this was something else. Must say however that with every mouthful I had I liked it more and more. Even the wife(an avid non beer lover) thought it was rather nice. Gives me an excuse to buy a carton now, but I might hide a six pack from her  

Well done to JS for such a lovely warming winter Beer. Perhaps next year they can bring it out again only a little earlier. 

Cheers

HK


----------



## big d (7/8/06)

Sorry macr im over in Arnhemland hour and 20 flight from Darwin so cant help you there.Maybe Bonk will have an idea as he is Darwin based.
Out of curiosity as a person who hasnt tried this yet anyone care to have a guess as to how much rum to add to say a 22-23 litre batch of porter to make a similar sorta rebellious porter.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Ash in Perth (7/8/06)

you can get it at any vintage cellars store now for $16 a 6 pack or about $50 a case

drinking one now. very much like the normal porter but with sublt rum flavour. very nice but i was expecting something a little stronger and more complex.


----------



## roach (8/8/06)

Ash in Perth said:


> you can get it at any vintage cellars store now for $16 a 6 pack or about $50 a case
> 
> drinking one now. very much like the normal porter but with sublt rum flavour. very nice but i was expecting something a little stronger and more complex.


yeah can buy it online at Vintage Cellars for 48.99 + 5.95 for freight to my door. Freight is cheaper these days than driving half way across town to find a case.


----------



## big d (8/8/06)

Macr just a bit of info in your hunt for this beer in Darwin.There is a Vintage Cellars outlet at 27 Cavenagh street Ph 89417354 that may sell it.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Voosher (8/8/06)

Now (finally) on tap at the Worldsend in Hindley St.
Apologies to any as necessary... I just "happened" to be in there vainly looking for lost pieces of last Friday night.

As an infrequent rum drinker I find the initial rum hit quite pronounced and quite warming at the back of the throat.
About mid-way through the pint the tastebuds have acclimatised and you have to search a bit for the rum flavour and by pint's end the roasted grain notes are predominant.
I garnered the opinion of some who tried the initial release last year and they described it as having less "rum sweetness" than the original. I don't know whether they felt they had to dumb it down a little or whether there may be some issues in doing a larger batch. For mine a little extra sweetness would have made it a bit more interesting. One criticism I have of the standard JS Porter is its lack of base malt depth. I think the same applies to the Rum Rebellion.
Still, it's nice to sit down and think about and enjoy what is effectively a commercial pint and still be able to taste it on the pallate long after walking out of the pub.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/8/06)

big d said:


> Sorry macr im over in Arnhemland hour and 20 flight from Darwin so cant help you there.Maybe Bonk will have an idea as he is Darwin based.
> Out of curiosity as a person who hasnt tried this yet anyone care to have a guess as to how much rum to add to say a 22-23 litre batch of porter to make a similar sorta rebellious porter.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



C'mon Big D. Being a Northerner we know you're going to OD the beer with OP Bundy. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## big d (8/8/06)

Ok ya got me there Warren.
Rum as the base with a hint of beer to make it interesting <_< 

Cheers
Big D


----------



## yalnikim (8/8/06)

If you're into strong beers you have to check out the Emerson's Bourbon Porter. It's sublime. Went into the Bourbon casks at 4.9% and came out at 9+%.

Shipping may set you back a bit...

www.emersons.co.nz

If it's not Lomu running over your weedy backline, it's Richard Emerson showing you how to make good beer. Ah.... I think I'll head home and crack one open tonight.


----------



## SJW (21/8/06)

For the Newcastle boys, I got the last case from Dan's at Greenhills, but the Whitebridge Cellars has a pretty good stock in. So be quick.
And its a great drop.


----------



## sluggerdog (23/8/06)

ATT QLD:

If you were keen to give this a try and were having trouble finding it, liquor savers at lytwyche had around 12 cartons when I was in there earlier today. $54.99.

Picked one up for myself. :beer:


----------



## Linz (31/8/06)

If anyone around Sydney (Re. N/W) is still looking for cartons of this...Today at work I had to visit a few BWS' and the one in Riverstone has about a dozen and a half cartons(2 for each man,woman and child in the town!!) also the BWS at Rouse Hill had 3 cartons at about 2.30 pm today....


----------



## tonydav (19/9/06)

Linz said:


> If anyone around Sydney (Re. N/W) is still looking for cartons of this...Today at work I had to visit a few BWS' and the one in Riverstone has about a dozen and a half cartons(2 for each man,woman and child in the town!!) also the BWS at Rouse Hill had 3 cartons at about 2.30 pm today....



BWS Riverstone still had about 8 cartons left today. Not a bad drop IMO, although not as "rummy" as I'd probably expected.

tony


----------



## Jazman (20/9/06)

Kia ora yalnikim

i will be looking for the emerson as few bottlos have a few of there beers or the wheatie have them as well 

i liked the old i had when i was over the ditch but the pils is great Myabee us aussie can steal emersons and call him an Aussie


----------

